# Whats needed more than anything is a good case



## Jim Norton (Jun 29, 2007)

With all the new cars coming out it would be great to see one of the manufacturers offer a case to put the cars in.

For those that race the cars something like, but larger than, the old AFX Pit Kits would be great.

For those that collect, maybe a new fangled case that held the jewell cases as well.

Right now, I have a tackle box full, 3 full pit kits and numerous loose cars. Its even hard to find a good tackle box anymore!

Jim Norton
Huntsville, Alabama


----------



## pickeringtondad (Apr 14, 2005)

*For just collecting purposes I use these*

Plano makes a carry case, called Jammers car case (item # 531500), it holds 48 cars (24 per side) and has a pretty good locking system for something under $10.00 per car case. I ordered a case of 12 peices (Plano will only ship in cases of 6) from Plano in the summer and had them shipped to my house. That's enough storage for 552 (one slot on each side is a double slot) to 576 cars. While their nothing to look at, they are an effective and cheap :thumbsup:storage system to keep the cars out of harms way when not in use. 

hope this helps,

Pickeringtondad


----------



## SwamperGene (Dec 1, 2003)

The Plano 858

Still, IMO, the best "grown-up" HO case on the market. Got this one for Christmas, they run like $35-$40 bucks.


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

That's a good box SG!!! I use about the same, may be an earlier model. I cut out some of the dividers, to make the cars easier to get too, plus it will hold more cars. I also lined the trays with a grass like pad, keeps the cars from sliding around. RM


----------



## SwamperGene (Dec 1, 2003)

Thanks! I actually have another that one (the often seen Blue/Cream colors), but this one caught my eye so when the wife asked what I wanted for Christmas that was it. I reorganized and now plan on keeping the old one as my "building box", the new one is the race box with less non-essential stuff. They are currently made in yellow/gray and red/black, least that's what I've seen. 

:hat:

I always line my drawers too, I used to use felt or craft foam, but as some cars have silly-sponge tires I now use AC filter pads to make soft foam liners to keep the tires from getting flat spots. 

I could keep the cars upside down, but I see 'em like that enough on the track.:freak:


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

I have a couple of the double sided "jammer" cases by Plano, but I also have 4 Blue Hotwheels cases. These park your cars side by side in their lil garages. It also holds 48 cars but is single sided. Year to year, HW changes the decal on the front. They are cheap and durable.


----------



## Voxxer (Oct 25, 2003)

*Plano Tackle Boxes*

Hello:

For a Pit Box I use the Plano 757. It is available at www.planomolding.com. Go to the hard cases section. They also have boxes that you can exchange smaller boxes with in the hard case ( different model ). This help when you want to seperate your cars. They also make the "jammers" cases. If you do not have a store close by, the will ship the hard case to you --- most stores DO NOT carry the 757!!!!! 

Later

Voxxer


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

The Plano 737 is a great box for slot racing (http://www.planomolding.com/content...t&lineid=4&groupid=11&sectionid=33&partid=175). The upper right compartment is perfect for your controller and the three parts bins on the lower right are just the right thing for spare parts. Plenty of drawer space. I see a lot of racers with the 737. I started with the 757, it's a great box, but I needed more space. Besides having more space, the 737 is wider and more stable in the trunk of your car or the floor of your SUV, van, or hatchback. The 758 is quite popular too with racers. Plano makes a great product, as does Flambeau. I prefer the traditional drawers to the nested closed bins, except when traveling by air. For these situations a soft sided closed bin system works well and is a space and weight saver.

I've had good luck finding tackle boxes at Wal-Mart, though they may be somewhat seasonal in certain parts of the country.


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

SwamperGene said:


> snip*
> 
> I always line my drawers too, I used to use felt or craft foam, but as some cars have silly-sponge tires I now use AC filter pads to make soft foam liners to keep the tires from getting flat spots....


Found a nice product for lining pit/race boxes and individual 'lil plastic cases. Modern automotive headliner material! It's 1/8" open cell grey foam and has a nice, soft polyester knit fabric on the front side. Been using it fabric side up. I found it at a "Joann's" store on an upholstery hunt.

At the time they had black, wine red, and navy. I like the black material because it doesnt show all the grease and tar that accumulates. If ya cut it a whisker oversize it stays put nicely. Always looks clean and neat and doesnt leave lint fuzzies.


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

I use Matachbox cars cases. I like the ld 72 cars cases the best, but the 4 tray 48 cars caseas re good too. I like to wrap the cars in a lint free cloth before putting them into the case.


----------



## martybauer31 (Jan 27, 2004)

I like the closed off bins as I change them out depending on what kind of cars I will be running. I have thing separated out into a tool bin, G3 G-Jets/Superstock, t-jet fray cars, t-jet chassis/top plates/extra crap, T-Jets, M/T/Tyco's/etc. 

Going to a local HOPAC race, the T-jet stuff is out and I only carry my G3's. Going to the fray means leaving the G3's and oddball stuff at home.

The other thing I have done is purchased some fly boxes, with the little individual compartments. I put all my springs, gears, anything tiny into these to prevent them from flying everywhere with a bumped box. I have seen too many guys play 5200 pickup by accidentally bumping their box of supplies.


----------



## Slott V (Feb 3, 2005)

Sorry couldn't resist.... Wouldn't it be funny to see a guy show up at a slot race with this?


----------



## Slott V (Feb 3, 2005)

Some of the guys that race at my place still have *true* dual purpose tackle boxes and they even smell like it if you get too close...  :drunk:


----------



## SwamperGene (Dec 1, 2003)

Bill I fibbed a little, when I used the blue box I did use the JoAnn's headliner material...foam up for car slots, cloth up for the top compartment. Tool trays were unlined. When I moved into the new box, I re-used what I had but needed more for cars, thinking about $10/yd minimum (lotta waste) for the headliner material, I saw the foam 15'"x24" filters which is very similar just unlined, $2.99 will do just about a whole box.



Speaking of springs, marty, I got tired of trying to untangle them...I store inline brush spings on old front axles I don't need, LifeLike axles are a good example. :lol:

Another good idea for inline brush springs is larger diameter platic stirring sticks, put a small screw in one end, load the tube with springs, then cap of the other end. Instant spring dispenser.

For T-Jet shoe springs, I keep 'em on an old T-Jet axle.


The best storage boxes for small parts? Machinist bit boxes. If you know anyone in a machine shop, just ask...they usually throw 'em away.


----------



## Slott V (Feb 3, 2005)

*Have to share*

Some of THE COOLEST pit accessory boxes I have seen at a slot race were owned by none other than Gary Beedle of Scale Auto. He had these bad-ass CNC Okuma boxes used by fly fisherman. They are a bit pricey but they are the cat's ass for the dazzle factor at slot races:


----------



## Slott V (Feb 3, 2005)

*More parts organizers*

You can also get these nice organizers for @ $13 from my buddy Jim at www.slotprospeedway.com:


----------



## RiderZ (Feb 19, 2007)

*!!!*

I have a good buddy that is a box desinger for Plano Tackle Boxes right there in Plano,Illinois.We live about 18 miles SW of Plano.:thumbsup:


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

SwamperGene said:


> Bill I fibbed a little, when I used the blue box I did use the JoAnn's headliner material...foam up for car slots, cloth up for the top compartment. Tool trays were unlined. When I moved into the new box, I re-used what I had but needed more for cars, thinking about $10/yd minimum (lotta waste) for the headliner material, I saw the foam 15'"x24" filters which is very similar just unlined, $2.99 will do just about a whole box.
> snip*


I also was remiss Gene. The stuff wasnt cheap by foam packaging standards. Petty oppurtunist that I am, the excess headliner material was paid for by the customer of a land yacht I reskinned!

...and typically ya always need a smidgen more and ya have to step up to the next saleable increment. I always curse waste and conspicuous consumption...but in this case it played out rather well. 

Dude got his liner done, I got paid, and my pit boxes got upholstered after I fingered out that it would make suitable diapers for my 'lil cars.

BTW: I do my springs wolf/shark style. I just leave my springs in a tangled blob and pick the stragglers off the edge... I didnt know they came any other way.


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

> I have a good buddy that is a box desinger for Plano Tackle Boxes right there in Plano,Illinois.We live about 18 miles SW of Plano


Interesting... maybe you could talk him into doing a box specifically for slot cars.


----------



## martybauer31 (Jan 27, 2004)

See my post above..... And I must admit, I did get the idea from Gary as well. Although I found mine on eBay from a guy selling them 2 for $24, which, if you have priced them out is a screaming deal. 



Slott V said:


> Some of THE COOLEST pit accessory boxes I have seen at a slot race were owned by none other than Gary Beedle of Scale Auto. He had these bad-ass CNC Okuma boxes used by fly fisherman. They are a bit pricey but they are the cat's ass for the dazzle factor at slot races:


----------

